# I bought 3 chicks..



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I asked for a Americauna, red sex link, and a Sussex. What do you see? I am afraid the one may be a rooster?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

the red sex link you have is a girl .. some have more red than others .. they seem to get more red feathering as the grow older .. i have about a dozen or so and that is how mine are ..


----------

